
Ask HN: How do you prioritise what to do daily/weekly? - bentossell
Working at Earnest Capital (earnestcapital.com) our founders and mentors have been discussing ways to decide what to work on...<p>Between product features, customer support, help docs, admin, marketing etc etc.<p>What are your frameworks?<p>(One I saw from founder of Coderpad was it has to hit 2 out of three: be easy to do, make money, make customers lives better.)
======
tylertringas
My framework is to just look at your metrics and ascribe certain metrics to
the right areas of focus, if one metric is lagging/worse than the others,
focus there. Not enough free trial signups? Switch focus to marketing. Good
trial volume but % conversion to paid is too low, time for some
product/onboarding work. Churn creeping up? Allocate more time to bigger
product work, bug fixing. Customer support tickets too high? Bug fixes +
documentation.

And invert it too. Even if you personally are annoyed at how bad your current
state of help docs are, if support tickets and churn are low, save it for
later

------
AnimalMuppet
I try to keep an eye on what's urgent (the current crises, whatever's
currently on fire) and what's important (longer term objectives - features,
code maintainability). You can't just do one kind or the other; you have to
cover both.

------
raviojha
A bit of a cliche, "low effort, high throughput" has been my mantra so far.

